# frenoplasty



## hudsondna (Jan 27, 2009)

Okay new to ENT...
Need help with how to bill frenoplasty on both the upper lip and under the tongue. Do you bill 41520 x2 OR 41520 and 41520-50? Or am I totaly wrong all the way around. Thanks


----------



## marivic415 (Feb 2, 2009)

*Hi*

Hi Anita,
The usage of mod 50 is for the mirror image of the first procedure, so wouldn't use the 41520 50 on the upper lip and under the tongue. The verdict is more on 41520 x2 and make sure the documentation support the codes. 
Hope this helps.

Marivic Pinto
Billing/Coding Analyst
Otolaryngology Head and Neck Surgery
UCSF Medical Center
marivic.pinto@ucsfmedctr.org


----------



## jackjones62 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Frenuloplasty????*

Are you truly doing "frenuloplasty", labial and lingual???  or just "clipping" the labial and lingual frenulum?

Need to be specific.

Jennifer
ENT CT


----------



## magnolia1 (Apr 27, 2009)

I use 40799 for frenuloplasty of the lip.

Lip procedures and tongue procedures are listed in different areas of the Digestive System section of CPT.


----------

